# Schöne Fussballregeländerung



## DER SCHWERE (11 Apr. 2011)

*leute von fussball verstehe ich nix. :thumbup:aber habe da mal ne geile idee,:WOW:
wenn zum beispiel im DFB Pokal oder so ;sagen wir 15 minuten vor ende keine entscheidung gefallen ist,
also verlängerung droht, dann sollte alle 2 minuten von jeder mannschaft 1 spieler vom platz genommen werden.
und dafür ein zusätzlicher ball dazu kommen.
was meint ihr was in den letzten minuten die tore fallen?:WOW:
über eine abschaffung des abseits wärend der zeit sollte man auch nachdenken.
und alle kommen pünktlich nach hause und im fernsehn starten alle sendungen wie geplant.*


----------



## nrwfighter (12 Apr. 2011)

zum glück verstehste nix vom fußball denn das total sinnfrei.

meine vorschläge sind:
1. chip im ball
2. eine zusätzliche einwechslungsoption bei verlängerung
3. ne idee ausm football, der trainer darf 2mal pro spiel einen videobeweis anforden


----------



## krawutz (12 Apr. 2011)

Oder man probierts mal ohne Torwart und mit nur einem Spieler.


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2011)

Die Vorschläge schrammen haarscharf am Schwachsinn vorbei


----------



## General (12 Apr. 2011)

Viva Le Revolution


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2011)

TOOOOOOOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:WOW:

...leider ins Eigene !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommie3 (12 Apr. 2011)

Das wäre wie Flipper spielen.


----------



## Palmina6 (13 Apr. 2011)

Die Einleitung ist das wichtigste an deinem Vorschlag. Die beantwortet alle Fragen.


----------



## rasput1n (2 Okt. 2011)

man kann ja auch zwei spieler zusammenbinden


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Okt. 2011)

janotsch schrieb:


> man kann ja auch zwei spieler zusammenbinden



am besten einen mit dem kopf nach unten
:thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (4 Okt. 2011)

Ich bin für gemischte Mannschaften (Männer und Frauen zusammen).
Macht beim Trikot tauschen und hinterher duschen doch viel mehr Spaß...


----------



## Max100 (13 Apr. 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Oder man probierts mal ohne Torwart und mit nur einem Spieler.



nee, immer wenn ein Spieler geht, kommt ein Torwart


----------



## Muli (13 Apr. 2012)

Drei Ecken = 1 Elfmeter und Torwart Tore zählen 2


----------



## NAFFTIE (8 März 2014)

Dat gibt ein Saufgelage bei den Fans  Da wette ich mal drauf !!!


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

das einzige was geändert werden sollte ist die rote karte für den torwart bei einem foul das ein elfmeter verursacht...


----------



## Max100 (20 März 2014)

tauroi schrieb:


> das einzige was geändert werden sollte ist die rote karte für den torwart bei einem foul das ein elfmeter verursacht...



Warum denn so ernst?


----------



## tassilo (20 März 2014)

ist auch besser so:thumbup:


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Warum denn so ernst?



weil die regel jedesma ein spiel zerstört


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

So wieder ein Beitrag mehr!!! LOL Nix für Ungut....


----------



## aldo (10 Juni 2014)

wie wäre es mit einem auszählreim?


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Oh, mann ... auf welche Ideen manche kommen ist schon sonderbar.

Aber jedem das Seine ... n8t


----------

